# Protect yourself at all times...



## Andrew Green (Jan 6, 2006)

Gets said before every fight before the ref.  So how do you do it?  Not in the ring, but in training.  I'm sure we've all done enough stupid things, and probably got some injuries for our troubles, but what do you tell beginners to help them stay safe?

I'll start 

- Pain is going to happen, but listen to it, it's telling you seomthing.  

- To get results you have to push hard, but pushing to hard is bad.  You're body can only get stronger if it heals, it only heals when you rest.  If you push too hard for too long you're going to get broken.

- Safety equipment is not for "the weak", it is so that you can continue to train instead of being injured.  Wear equipment appropriate to what you are doing.

- Will you get injured? Possibly, but it should be rare and not because you where doing something stupid. 

- Don't go cheap on the mouthguard, it's not just to protect your teeth, but also your brain.  The shocks will add up over time, protect it.  For that matter don't go cheap on any of your gear, martial arts gear is relatively cheap compared to some other contact sports. An extra $20 for a better pair of gloves is a worthwhile investement

- Just because it doesn't hurt now doesn't mean it won't hurt later.  Stress fractures are serious and won't hurt much until the damage is done.  Wear hand wraps, don't bang your bones unneccessarily, these things you will regret in time.

- If you are training hard, crosstrain in something unrelated.  Even if it is only once and a while.  Different activities use muscles different, doing the same actions will optimize them for those, but neglect others which can lead to a serious injury.

- Take time off, let your body heal.  This is VERY important.  Even if you feel fine, you're body still needs to heal.

- Listen to your body, you know it better then anyone.  If you can't do something don't.  Just because others can and do, doesn't always mean you should.  Your coach can't tell how you feel, nor can your partners, if your body can't take it without risk of injury at that time don't do it.

- You are responsible for your own safety.  You should expect your coach too maintain a safe environment, and your partners to not intentionally injure you.  But in the end it is your body, you know how it feels and what it needs.  If you know you shouldn't do something, don't do it.  Some people can spar hard daily, some can't.  No one but you can tell what you can do until you are sidelined for crossing the line.

- Shower when you get home.  You've been working out, possibly rolling around on the floor with a bunch of seaty people including yourself.  Ringworm sucks, as do a good number of other nasty things.  As tired as you may be, don't go home and collapse into bed... and wash your training clothes 

- No the limitations of your safety equipment, no what it can protect you against and what it can't.  MMA gloves are not for hard sparring.  16 oz or more for that.  Headgear preventing brain bouncing has been argued, but it definately prevents cuts and bruises.  Cuts and bruises are ugly, but the real damage is inside your head.  Mouthguards only lock your jaw in place if you have your mouth closed, bite down on it slightly.

dones for now   Next?


----------



## Navarre (Jan 6, 2006)

Practice staying relaxed even (or maybe especially) while sparring. You should practice what I called Explosive Relaxation.  

Stay loose when possible. Being aware of releasing the tension in your shoulders is an easy way to stay loose and fluid.  

This will allow you to move quickly, explode into your techniques without being slowed by tight muscles, and to then engage your full power at the execution of the technique. It also helps avoids muscle cramps, soreness, and muscle injuries due to being too tense.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 6, 2006)

-Keep your hands up and your chin down.

-Keep moving.

-Keep your eyes open.

-Don't be a dummy. 
-Get up! Only the dead get to lay on the mat. :whip:


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 6, 2006)

Most importantly: When the referee calls for whatever term is used to bring both competitors to an all-stop, it simply means stop attacking.  Don't stop defending until it's safe.  

Sometimes the other guy simply didn't hear the referee.  It can happen when things get heated up, and isn't because of poor sportsmanship, if this is the reason.  Sometimes the other guy wants to land a cheap shot, and "pretends" not to hear the referee.  Regardless of what your opponent does, YOU have complete control over your own ability to stay ready to defend, even after an all-stop has been called.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 6, 2006)

Ditto to all of the above and I'll add just one...

Expect the unexpected. :asian:


----------



## Danny T (Jan 6, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Gets said before every fight before the ref. So how do you do it? Not in the ring, but in training. I'm sure we've all done enough stupid things, and probably got some injuries for our troubles, but what do you tell beginners to help them stay safe?


 
You listed several very good peices of advice. Something I stress to my students: Always train to not to lose. What I mean by this is even when playing the receiver part in training always guard properly. When doing drills when the drill is over never just drop your guard. Just because 'time' has been called doesn't mean the other has stopped. When close enough to your training partner to get hit or kicked be defending. Never turn your back to your training partner. Always face them. I am often amazed when either instructing or attending seminars at other schools how many trainee's will simply stop right where they are and drop their guard when time is called. They don't step back or away to a safe distance before lowering their arms. Even when sparring so many do this, I will often ask why did you just stop and turn away? Most often I receive the answer, "you called time, so I quit." Good way to get hurt. Something I do to my intermediate and advanced students is when sparring or doing drills, if they drop the guard or turn away and are close enough to get hit is to hit them. Only takes a couple of times and they start to always protect themselves. I don't do it to sucker punch them or to hurt. It does sting them but they quickly learn to never drop the guard or turn their back when closed enough to get hit.

Danny Terrell


----------



## Henderson (Jan 6, 2006)

green meanie said:
			
		

> Get up! Only the dead get to lay on the mat. :whip:


 
I've always loved that one!


----------



## Henderson (Jan 6, 2006)

Don't be a hero.  Tap!


----------



## tradrockrat (Jan 15, 2006)

Hands up
head down
eyes foreward
elbows in
back straight
knees bent
RELAX

this is my mantra before the bell rings


----------

